# Circular needle Heel Flap/turning, NOT magic circle tutorial- EASY and SIMPLE



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

I was working for first time on circ on a sock, and then thought uh oh, how do heel flaps and turning work on one circular needle as opposed to dpns?? I searched and searched online, after clicking on so many "duds" links that were not very helpful, came upon this one (pdf) from KP!!

It is just great, because of these reasons:
It's not Magic Circle,
it is using ONE circular (what I am using) It gives clear, concise directions that even I can follow. I just wanted to post it here, in case someone is looking for one like this
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148700339-ql_tld0fpej.1.pdf
It has super simple directions and it has pictures that explain it really well

out of all the links I got from searching, the KP one hit the spot. Now, if I can only tear myself away from the computer reading KP and get back to my knitting!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Analogue.... this is helpful


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

So you're knitting the flap on 2 double pointed needles? That's awesome. I'll have to try it on my next pair. I knit them two at a time but may be able to figure out how to do it using your clever method. Thanks. Never know what tips you'll pick up on this site! And I agree....less reading on KP and more knitting. Not easy to do, however!


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

As the middle child of three girls I loved hand knitted socks, my two sisters would not wear them. I was always asking my DM to knit me another pair of socks. I would wear them until my DM refused to reknit the heels for about the fifth time (I would wear them out) then she would knit me another pair. I have knitted socks for babies and toddlers but never for myself. Well today that is going to change. I am going to the store tomorrow (holiday today in Canada) to buy some sock yarn and a 12" circular. I have two complete sets of circulars but not one has a 12", although I have a new set of Bamboo circulars coming, that my DH ordered for me, but they will not be here until next week. So wich me luck in my attempt to knit adult socks.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I am the author of that pattern/tutorial and will gladly help anyone who has questions.
The most important thing is to cast on LOOSELY to begin. The ribbing will pull in later, but the stitches must be loose enough to span the needle. This is the part that seems to be most troublesome for some. If your cast on is too tight, try casting onto a needle two or three sizes larger and then slipping the stitches onto the 12" circular needle.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you Analogue for posting the link.

Wow how great is that. 

I have been putting off using circ. needles in the round a I don't get on with magic loop. I do love them but only use them for working things flat. I think this tutorial will help me to give it a go. Thank you sockit2me for the pattern a excellent photos. Think this will also help with doing hats in the round as well.
Margaret UK


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I will forever be grateful to sockit2me for writing this pattern because it is how I learned to knit socks. I go up two needle sizes as Eric (sockit2me) suggests, to cast on stitches loosely enough to get them around the 12" circular. There is nothing I treasure as much as this pattern since I first started knitting over 55 years ago.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

gramknits said:


> I will forever be grateful to sockit2me for writing this pattern because it is how I learned to knit socks. I go up two needle sizes as Eric (sockit2me) suggests, to cast on stitches loosely enough to get them around the 12" circular. There is nothing I treasure as much as this pattern since I first started knitting over 55 years ago.


Thank you for such touching words. ❤????


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

Alanan said:


> As the middle child of three girls I loved hand knitted socks, my two sisters would not wear them. I was always asking my DM to knit me another pair of socks. I would wear them until my DM refused to reknit the heels for about the fifth time (I would wear them out) then she would knit me another pair. I have knitted socks for babies and toddlers but never for myself. Well today that is going to change. I am going to the store tomorrow (holiday today in Canada) to buy some sock yarn and a 12" circular. I have two complete sets of circulars but not one has a 12", although I have a new set of Bamboo circulars coming, that my DH ordered for me, but they will not be here until next week. So wich me luck in my attempt to knit adult socks.


BLESS you and good on you because that is exactly what got me to finally make socks: Bamboo circs. I got the ChiaGoo 12" and a 9" for smaller ones, anyway I love the Chiagoo bamboo short circulars because they are perfect for socks and the yarn doesn't slip off. The needle tips are way short, but it actually makes it easier. You know I think I can put out a pair of socks fast and I am using a larger gauge so I can make them faster.

I gotta say again tho', this new method I found for doing sock flap and turn "changed my life" haha. Whomever put that together, God bless you because you are my knitting savior.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> I am the author of that pattern/tutorial and will gladly help anyone who has questions.
> The most important thing is to cast on LOOSELY to begin. The ribbing will pull in later, but the stitches must be loose enough to span the needle. This is the part that seems to be most troublesome for some. If your cast on is too tight, try casting onto a needle two or three sizes larger and then slipping the stitches onto the 12" circular needle.


SOCKITTOME is the Author and I want to say: THANK youoooooUuU! lolol! This little tutorial turned me into a never-finished-pair-socks to "Yay let's make socks" and I can't wait to finish these.

And yes I do cast on loosely anyway, thanx for the tip  another trick I did just for me was use double thickness of yarn and a permanent lifeline as an aid in case of hole-y sock heel repairs. I hate it when socks get holes in the heels and we get that a lot in this house

again thank you Mr SockItToMe cool a dude knitter- hahha awesome. I tried to get one of my cousins overseas to learn to knit he has sheep and wool. He said No it's too femme and people will laugh at me. I said, well how about using a Knifty Knitter I see older men use them all the time? He is old fashioned and in a country where you can't you know, live differently its illegal. Off topic ok lol

Thanks so much. So awesome I am so jazzed about this socks thing lol. Hey if ANY of you knitters, newbs or olds have not finished a sock? Maybe you are afraid or you think it's too difficult? Yeah that was ME. I knit a storm but never finished socks. Attempts, yes- completed no.

Now I can. This changed my life seriously I highly recommend it. The rest of the socks how-to's may as well be printed in Chinese because I can't follow them but this I could. I will post a photo of my completed later Mr Sock it To Me! Hope I remember to show it to you ha ha. :sm01:


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> Thank you for such touching words. ❤????


See?? See?? exactly. I knit a lot and this is my first socks project I am finishing and with glee. I have socks I started a year ago in my project "WIPS" now I can do it yay.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

Larkster said:


> So you're knitting the flap on 2 double pointed needles? That's awesome. I'll have to try it on my next pair. I knit them two at a time but may be able to figure out how to do it using your clever method. Thanks. Never know what tips you'll pick up on this site! And I agree....less reading on KP and more knitting. Not easy to do, however!


You know I am actually doing the flap on singles! Knit one side purl other, stockinette. I have DPNs in case things get complicated on singles.

OK, so this is my Life Saver from being a no-socks to a I knit socks person:

Circular Needle

BAMBOO because it keeps my stitches ON the needle thank you very much

SHORT circular needle thus avoiding the dreaded "Magic Loop"

I found the short, bamboo circular (12", they have 9" and 16" I ordered both but find the 12" Juuust right as Goldilocks says)

SockItToMe's Absolutely Idiot Proof amazing tutorial.

Do you all know how many sock attempts I have in my WIP bin? A lot. I even shamedly secreted a Knifty Knitter Sock Loom to try a pair on (they are very time consuming and you can still drop a stitch with that too) I thought it would turn me into Mrs Socks Gifts for everyone but it didn't. I may send it to my cousin so he can try knitting himself without using pins.

I promise you if you've never done socks or are afraid or you feel incompetent with knitting, his tutorial something about it, I am finally able to do socks. The way it's done with the photos, just how he's written its like oh I see and it just clicked.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Thank you for such touching words. ❤????


Just giving a great talent credit where credit is do!!! Never thought I would knit socks, now it is my constant source of stress release,comfort, fun and relaxation. This pattern opened that door for me.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Sockit2me

Do you have any other tutorials.

Like how to knit hats in the round and finish with 1 circular. 

Or any other knitting subject. I have already replied to the the sock one. 

Have printed it off and added it to my (How to do it folder)

I THINK YOU ARE MR WONDERFUL THANK YOU. (Yes i am shouting it from the roof tops I think you have made so many people very happy)

Margaret UK


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I knit the whole sock except toe on 9" circular needle. I cast on with a #3 needle, use #1 for first row of rib and change to #0 for rest of rib cuff. I change to #1 for rest of sock. I place a yarn marker each side of sole to make toe decreases in the right places.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Sockit2me! Since you shared your tutorial for sock knitting, I am never without a sock in progress. I shared your pattern with a friend and she has also become a sock fanatic. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

This is sockit2me 's basic pattern--which is my go to!!!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for this.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip and the tut!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> I am the author of that pattern/tutorial and will gladly help anyone who has questions.
> The most important thing is to cast on LOOSELY to begin. The ribbing will pull in later, but the stitches must be loose enough to span the needle. This is the part that seems to be most troublesome for some. If your cast on is too tight, try casting onto a needle two or three sizes larger and then slipping the stitches onto the 12" circular needle.


What a lovely, well-written pattern! Can this can be done on one of the shorter needles instead? (I think they have them in 9" and 6" as well.) I am one of those that has trouble when the stitches are stretched around the needle. :/

Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting and thank you to sockit2me for creating it.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Sockit2me: Thank you for your pattern. I have used it many times. I must be one of the ones who cast on too tightly as I had to go to a 9" circular needle because the stitches wouldn't stretch enough for the 12" needle. 

Your instructions are so clear and easy to follow. Thanks again.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

mrsbee03 said:


> What a lovely, well-written pattern! Can this can be done on one of the shorter needles instead? (I think they have them in 9" and 6" as well.) I am one of those that has trouble when the stitches are stretched around the needle. :/
> 
> Thanks!


Of course it can ! Go for it !


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you. I don't do magic loop, but 2 circular needles to avoid stretching. This will be fun to try.


----------



## Analogue (Jul 11, 2016)

ignore- EDIT- going to post question elsewhere


----------

